# Gadovist gadolinium



## claning (Jun 20, 2012)

Good Morning, 

What HCPCS code is being used for "Gadovist" We were using A9585, but were also told that A9579 was correct. Would A9579 be used for a MRI contrast agent that didn't have a HCPCS code?

thanks, 

Carol Laning


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 20, 2012)

A9585 is specific to gadobutrol.
A9579 is gadolinium based contrast - Not Otherwise  Specified.


----------



## claning (Jun 21, 2012)

srinivas r sajja said:


> A9585 is specific to gadobutrol.
> A9579 is gadolinium based contrast - Not Otherwise  Specified.



thanks, I wasn't sure if gadovist was gadobutrol. From what I've seen on product info, I think it is. Disagree?

thanks!


----------

